# Best rope for natural crotch rigging?



## Chill (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking for a 1/2" rope for light rigging in a natural crotch. I am looking at the Stable braid but it says better suited for hardware rigging. What is the difference and why are some better for hardware vs natural crotch? Thanks, Chad


----------



## lacky (Nov 6, 2012)

My go to is the 1/2" arbormaster. Either the gold, the blue, or the brw. They are all the same just different colors. They wear well, tie well and have never failed me. 

Chris


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 7, 2012)

i prefer a true blue
the blue streak is ok too, but i prefer the stretch of a true blue


----------



## Chill (Nov 7, 2012)

Does the True Blue hold up pretty decent? Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 7, 2012)

yes it does, i think it looks like it wears worse then it does, ive made controlled load tests on ropes after retirement, despite excessive wear the results were good
no rope i ever used can be shock loaded like a true blue


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 7, 2012)

blue streak seems to wear better but its also the only rope that ive ever had fail, on stuff i know a true blue would have held


----------



## flushcut (Nov 8, 2012)

I like using retired climb lines for light duty natty crotch. I can't really see a point in spending $ on a line that is going to get trashed.


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2012)

I really haven't done much rigging, so take with a grain of salt, but my bull rope is Husky 5/8 which is the only rigging line I have. It has held up well in natural crotches but- I try to remove the bark when I can and let it run on sap wood. It's all been pretty light duty, low speed lowering stuff too, which I'm sure helps.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Nov 8, 2012)

*Best Rope for natural crotch Rigging*

Samson TreeMaster Three Strand has worked for 30 + years 1/2 at 7000 lbs $ 92.95 for 120 feet,$405 for 600" Give or take a few $ $ plus 5/8/& 3/4


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 8, 2012)

flushcut said:


> I like using retired climb lines for light duty natty crotch. I can't really see a point in spending $ on a line that is going to get trashed.



thats a valid point, and i do the same, tho i find after a point ropes do not knot as well, thats never been a problem with true blue
further, i dont have a problem rigging larger things, i dont hesitate to rig say, 1000lbs and even shock load it with a true blue, seldom do i feel like i want a heavier rope


----------



## Gjt1980 (Nov 8, 2012)

What type of rope do you use to pull trees over that need a little help with direction


----------



## troythetreeman (Nov 8, 2012)

generally a true blue, some people dont like them but its really a great rope
depends on the size of what im doing


----------

